# 7.1-Release to 8.1-Release w/raid5



## puzzlediceman (Jan 25, 2011)

I am a newbie to this forum so please be gentle...

7.1-Release was running wonderfully. I followed the instructions for the FreeBSD Update. All was going well until the first "*shutdown -r now*" and the box didn't come back. This is not a critical system so I have the luxury to play.

I went to the console and it was at a:

```
root mount error
try to mount from ufs:/dev/aacd0s1a
```
and the rest of the recomendation about rebooting and editing fstab...I could boot from a cd and reinstall but that would be no fun.

after hacking...I can get it to a # prompt by entering /dev/aacd0 but the system is munged (technical term).

? reveals

```
ufsid/4d2f41f404404dc0 ufsid/4d2f41f46156b62b ufsid/4d2f42059bf43035 ufsid/4d2f41f4e3c83449 aacd0f aacd0e aacd0d aacd0b aacd0a aacd0 acd0 fd0 

fstab
/dev/aacd0slb             none               swap              sw
/dev/aacd0s1a             /                  ufs               rw
/dev/aacd0s1e             /tmp               ufs               rw
/dev/aacd0s1f             /usr               ufs               rw
/dev/aacd0s1d             /var               ufs               rw
```
any thoughts or input would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2011)

It's most likely due to a stale copy of the disklabel. I've had the same issue but with a 'regular' harddrive. This seemed to solve it (make a backup though!):


`# dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/aacd0 count=1 oseek=1`


----------



## puzzlediceman (Jan 25, 2011)

implemented the command as stated; rebooted; after the post and bios messages, I get nothing... not even a boot device not found.

Am I reinstalling? or is there a recovery method?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmm... It's not supposed to do nothing. It's supposed to boot properly. Did you make a back up of that sector?

Try booting a livefs and see if the partitions and slices are still there.


----------



## puzzlediceman (Jan 25, 2011)

Booted with install cd. Partition was there but no slices. No backup of the sector was made... it's ok though, this is not a production system, I am doing this on a test box before I upgrade the production systems. I need the practice.

I am installing 7.1-RELEASE again and going to try the update to 8.1-RELEASE. 

Should this be in the testing forum? :e

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 25, 2011)

puzzlediceman said:
			
		

> Partition was there but no slices.


I counted 1 slice and 5 partitions, not the other way around :e



> No backup of the sector was made... it's ok though, this is not a production system, I am doing this on a test box before I upgrade the production systems. I need the practice.


Good idea.

I think mine was a little different too. It's been a while but I remember that disk being a "dangerously dedicated" one. I do remember having to jump through a lot of hoops. Like reverting to a 7.2 kernel while still having the 8.0 base. That was fun...


----------



## puzzlediceman (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok...I got to the bottom of this.

Reinstalled 7.1-RELEASE, followed the instructions for the upgrade to 8.1-RELEASE and the same thing happened. Here is what I did that gave me a stable system that worked through the upgrade.

at the "root mount error" enter

`ufs:/dev/aacd0`

which the slice?

this provided me with a # prompt.

I then mounted each of the partitions manually rw 


```
mount -w /dev/aacd0a /
mount -w /dev/aacd0e /tmp
mount -w /dev/aacd0f /usr
mount -w /dev/aacd0d /var
```

Edited fstab with the corrected device names acquired from /dev. Old fstab included a s1 between the 0 and letter on each device. (ex: aacd0s1a instead of aacd0a)
And wallah!

Apparently the partition device names in /dev are renamed by the upgrade and there was a mismatch with the old fstab file.

Even though the hint said how to repair this...as a newbie I had no idea how to edit the fstab in the state the system was in. nor did I know where to look.

Hopefully this will help another novice person in the same situation.


----------

